# Sick Tetras



## fishanvil (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Folks,

Just noticed that most of my Neons have some form of disfiguring disease around the mouth. On close inspection one Tetra does have fin damage as well. 

The tank is around 6 months old. Clown loaches and glowlights seem unaffected at this stage. 

Tank parameters OK, regular water changes, water temp pretty stable at 27C

Pictures attached, appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

Looks to be mouth rot, which is also accompanied with fin rot. 

As in most cases, the onset of the disease is triggered by poor water quality and is commonly seen when fish are introduced to new tank conditions.

Mouth rot is also called a "fungus," but should be treated with an antibacterial, since after all, it's caused by one .

Treatment: Water changes! If this is the cause of your problem, then you must correct any problems with your water. Check all parameters; ammonia, nitrate, nitrite, pH, etc.
It's best treated with an antibacterial. I've heard that Melafix is effective and sometimes salt treatments.

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

kind of off topic alittle but do your glo-lights and your neons school together often?

I have no suggestions for the mouth rot. sorry.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

How often do you do water changes and how much (%)? 

It definitely sounds like Columnaris which is a bacterial infection that presents itself when conditions are not the best and the fish is stressed (poor water quality is the main stressor IMO). It looks like a fungus, but is caused by a bacteria, like Ichy stated above.

Here is a site about it: http://www.aquatic-hobbyist.com/profiles/disease/freshwater/columnaris.html.

It recommends treating with a medicated food. I am not sure where you are located but something like Jungle Anti-Bacterial might do the trick. Look for something with oxytetracycline or sulfamerazine in it that is in the food form. 

Here's another article: http://www.fishprofiles.com/files/profiles/d100011.htm.

According to that article, something like this would work: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18438/si1381211/cl0/aquariumproductsfuranace10tabs.

The main thing to do to prevent it from reoccuring would be keep up on weekly water changes of atleast 30%, maybe more.

How large is your aquarium and what are all the fish in it (including numbers)?


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Definitely mouth fungus. Qurantine your fish immediately.


----------



## fishanvil (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks to those who responded.

I've never come across Columnaris before and hopefully I can beat it this time.

A few answers to those questions;

My Neons seem happy to school with anybody, they hang out with the Glowlights and even occassionaly take a turn around the tank in pursuit of the loaches - no idea why.

I try to do regular weekly water changes of 20%, occassionally have to miss a week with work but my tanks don't get neglected for long and the water always seems to test OK.

Standard 4ft tank, and has 12 Neons, 6 Glowlights, 2 dwarf flame Gouramis and 2 Clown loaches in it. The Clowns are supposed to be moving into their new 6ft river tank with the 3 new Clowns in quarantine but that will have to wait now.

I treated the tank with Melafix today (Tea tree oil derivative antibacterial agent). Half dosed due to Clowns in the tank. Will complement with some medicated food and see how it goes.

Cheers.


----------

